# Convict Cichlids V.s Pleco



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

how do I get my Convicts to stop attacking my pleco,..
everywhere he goes the covicts attack the hell out of em,..
no matter what he's doing my big covict always give him an ajjustment,..
any ideas why the allways attack everything,,..
and what can I do to stop them from attacking?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Put a cave for him...or take him out of the tank.

If you dont do either the pleco is going to die.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

really, they've been together for a couple of months so far,..
I think if they would 'ev killed em they would have done it by now...
but there beating em up though...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cichlids take time to mature. Perhaps your cons did and now their real aggression is showing.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What size is the con? A 2 inch con cant really bother a pleco - but a 5 are 6 inch will probally kick his ass, you might want to take the pleco out.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

take it out before they kill it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yea do take it out, if you want to see the cons kill/eat something buy a guppy are goldfish - the pleco will suffer far to long.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

build caves and sh*t plants so he has somewere to go and hide


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

My pleco(wild caught) is a real deal he fight toe-to-toe with cichlids and when they come close he chase or make violents moves,no big problems with my convict though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elduro said:


> My pleco(wild caught) is a real deal he fight toe-to-toe with cichlids and when they come close he chase or make violents moves,no big problems with my convict though


 some of my plecos are the same way. they have even managed to kill an old firemouth and a convict that i had









either add some caves for the pleco to hide in or take him out


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

what size is your con, you probaly should replace ur current pleco with a larger one. the convict probaly wont bother a convict 5 inches larger than itself.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

well my Convict is only small,.. like 3 inches
but the's a couple of other ones in there too, and they all gang up on em all the time,..
I'm trying to get a really big Pleco for my room so I can put a bigger one in the Cichlid tank,..








also I'm trying to get wood n plants but there hard to come by...
unless you pay an arm n a leg..


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > My pleco(wild caught) is a real deal he fight toe-to-toe with cichlids and when they come close he chase or make violents moves,no big problems with my convict though
> ...


 I thought mine is bad but yours is evil


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I'm trying to get a 16 inch Pleco right now,...
for 40$ :rockon:A little pricey but oh well..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My LFS has some large ass plecos, prices are between $20 and $30 dollars.









I would rather buy one for a $1 and raise it.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

like how big?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

between 12 and 15 inches ect. they're awesome


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

nice,.. that's ausome!,..yeah I can't wait till I get it,..
I so ready to jam that big f*cker in my Tank!!


----------

